
Whatever Happened to Intrade? - cmanolarakis
http://www.newyorker.com/online/blogs/johncassidy/2013/03/whatever-happened-to-intrade.html
======
agbell
I think Betfair always had more volume on these political bets, and should
therefore be more predictivce. Betfair just never got the press because it was
sports focused and also closed to US residents.

